# Herping the Vic Mallee



## r3ptilian (Nov 4, 2011)

Myself and a few mates spent a few days in the Mallee over the cup weekend, here are a couple of pics of what we saw. Lots of pics.
Im not sure what the cricket or spider are so any info would be good. The cricket was massive and had a really nasty set of mandibles on it, and the spider was quite common in and under clumps of Spinnifex usually encountered in pairs. Also both Spiny Tails were gravid females. Please enjoy as we did.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 4, 2011)

very nice mate, 
cant wait for micah to take me 

pede is cormocephalus aurantiipes

i love the bardick and mitchells snake !!!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 4, 2011)

Great photos! Some good finds in amongst that lot!


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, now I def. want to go there!


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 4, 2011)

oh and the spider is a Red and Black Spider (Ambicodamus/Nicodamidae crinitus)


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice, that Mitchells is stunning. Good job.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 4, 2011)

I have many relatives who own farms in the vic Mallee and it really is one of my favourite spots for exploring. Fantastic finds, and great photography as well


----------

